# auger gear oil for '2000 MTD 10/24



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello all, I am going to change the fluid in my dad's machine tomorrow, and as I knowthat my Powershift uses 85w90 Gear Oil , I just was hoping someone could "verify" that the MTD use the same stuff .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some use oil and some use grease. A lot of MTD machines use more of a '00' grease. It is like a blend of gear oil and wheel bearing grease. Too thick to be called an oil and too runny to be called a grease.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Some use oil and some use grease. A lot of MTD machines use more of a '00' grease. It is like a blend of gear oil and wheel bearing grease. Too thick to be called an oil and too runny to be called a grease.


Thanks Shryp, I'll have to ask him to look for his manual to see what his specific model used.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is probably MTD Grease 737-0168, Alvania EP 00


The 00 grease is available from Stens.

"00" Grease / Snapper 7061017yp

You may be able to get something similar locally at a NAPA or Robbins.

If the seals are in good shape you could use a non synthetic 80w-90. It is a better worm gear lubricant, but it is a risk. You don't want to have it run out through leaky shaft seals in this weather.

I know the Toro's used 80w-90 for a long time on the 824's and then switched to the 00 grease. Many people have speculated it was to eliminate complaints form leaking gear box seals. MTD is probably thinking the along the same lines.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> It is probably MTD Grease 737-0168, Alvania EP 00
> 
> 
> The 00 grease is available from Stens.
> ...



Thanks, ..And I was hoping I could do a quick drain and fill for him like I did on my own last weekend 

It surely won't "drain" if it's grease.. will have to wait till I have more time.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, only real way to clean those out it to take them apart. You could squirt some new in there though to make sure it doesn't go dry.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My opinion---- and only mine is if you need to change the auger lubricant, you have bigger problems. The auger gear & worm are sealed so there should be no contamination present. The most important thing is to be sure that mechanism never is operated without some type of lubricant.

AND I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT THOSE GEARS BE CHECKED especially when the machine is new. I had to completely rebuild mine (32" Bolen) some years ago because I never checked those gears. I believe the machine was delivered DRY and I learned about it only after gear failures.

Again-- JMHO

Foggy


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, you guys hit it on the nose, it's the 737-0168 and it's printed in has manual, it says 2 oz. and do not overfill. now that he found that manual and dropped over with it I told him we would split the case as part of the maint. before we put the machine away. 

There are no problems as of yet, it's been great and he had the receipt clipped in the manual from Nov. 2001 so we know it's been 14 years  and never been done  . He does his oil changes every 20 to 25 hrs and checks his belts, and oil the axle and hex shaft but that has been it. Basically only neglected the front end. Seems like he got real lucky too as it's still going strong, the seals must be good !! 

It's way past time to replace that grease.  It's just too cold right now at his place to do it so long as there is no problem it can wait a couple months. 

Thanks to all for the insight.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

As Shryp suggested you may want to squirt in some grease. If it were me, I would add about 1-2 oz of 80w-90. That would moisten up things and with that small amount you should not have to worry about leaks. 
I opened mine a few years ago and IIRC there was no gasket. The grease was still pliable. It also look like the grease was pushed away from the gears. If it does not stay on the contact points it cant do to much. My Toro has a gasket. Good Luck.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I see Tractor Supply is listing 00 grease in a brand I have not heard of, considerably cheaper (kinda like the walmart oil?) and I am wondering since it is 00 it should be up to the same service standards as the MTD branded stuff, right ? 

Anyone have any knowlege on this ? I can get that locally I have a tractor supply only ten miles away.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I see Tractor Supply is listing 00 grease in a brand I have not heard of, considerably cheaper (kinda like the walmart oil?) and I am wondering since it is 00 it should be up to the same service standards as the MTD branded stuff, right ?
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge on this ? I can get that locally I have a tractor supply only ten miles away.
> 
> Super S Cotton Picker Spindle Grease 00 - Tractor Supply Co.


 I'm bumping the post.. added a link to it, maybe someone knows if this stuff is an acceptable option ? -thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I'm bumping the post.. added a link to it, maybe someone knows if this stuff is an acceptable option ? -thanks


I used this Rotary brand in my Ariens this summer and the few times I have used it this year seemed fine.

http://www.mfgsupply.com/mower/mowertools/mowertoolsgrease/32-9089.html

I would not hesitate to get the Tractor Supply brand. I am not one of those brand loyal people. I basically say oil is oil and grease is grease. I just get whatever is on sale.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I'm bumping the post.. added a link to it, maybe someone knows if this stuff is an acceptable option ? -thanks


I used this Rotary brand in my Ariens this summer and the few times I have used it this year seemed fine.

32-9089 - "OO" Grease 1 QT Bottle | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

I would not hesitate to get the Tractor Supply brand. I am not one of those brand loyal people. I basically say oil is oil and grease is grease. I just get whatever is on sale.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Cool.. Thank you Shryp.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have seen Smitty's Super S oil in K mart now for some time. 
On the Smitty website they say they manufacture 95% of their Super S brand products. They also repackage for major oil companies like Shell and more. They are the budget brand but I would trust it to be just as good as the Stens or Oregon and probably MTD.

You can read about them here.

History

They probably package the oil for Stens and Oregon.

If you really wanted to research it look on Bob is the oil guy. Someone there probably knows all about their products.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have seen Smitty's Super S oil in K mart now for some time.
> On the Smitty website they say they manufacture 95% of their Super S brand products. They also repackage for major oil companies like Shell and more. They are the budget brand but I would trust it to be just as good as the Stens or Oregon and probably MTD.
> 
> You can read about them here.
> ...


I appreciate that info as I see they make two 00 grease and need to figure out if what the difference is between them. I'll do some research


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Hello all, I am going to change the fluid in my dad's machine tomorrow, and as I knowthat my Powershift uses 85w90 Gear Oil , I just was hoping someone could "verify" that the MTD use the same stuff .


Thanks for asking the question I was about to ask.
My machine is a 2010 model MTD and the gasket must be leaking as i found some oil on the floor. Took some paper towel to all the shaft seals and didn't find any oil, but at the bottom back of the housing I found a bit oil.
Did you finally settle on the OO gearse?


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

To update this thread, the Super S 00 grease sold by TSC is not EP rated like the EPR00 Alvania grease made by Shell, that MTD specs. I called the manufacturer SmittyInc to try to find the Timken load rating and they don't have it. Only notable spec regarding actual performance under load is the 4 ball wear test, where the balls suffered .7mm wear vs .5mm wear on the Alvania grease. I don't know how much load the auger actually puts on the gears but could see them taking some shock loads when the auger is suddenly engaged, especially with a big 13hp driving a big 33" auger. For me it wasn't worth saving a few bucks to downgrade the grease, so wound up ordering the Oregon 4049H 00 grease made by Champion. It is an EP rated grease, the Timken load was a couple pounds less than the Alvania if I recall correctly. Farm Oyl was another brand that was EP rated and available by the pint for a little less $ on Ebay. Timken rating was slightly more than Alvania I think. Some EP greases can cause wear on gears depending on the additive pack and gear material, so even these are a risk. Safest bet would be to go with the OEM grease 737-0168


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

^And a week after posting above I see this in my inbox - Smitty’s/CAM2 303 Tractor Hydraulic Fluid Retailers $7.2M Class Action Settlement

Super S hydraulic fluid $7.2 million lawsuit settled, for being made with used transformer oil and other waste products. Probably a good idea to steer clear of Smitty's/Super S


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... I would always be leery of a product called " Smitty's "


----------

